
GitHub Standards - innerspirit
https://standards.github.io/
======
Safety1stClyde
Is it just me or is that a bit empty? It said to take a look at existing
standards, so I went and typed in the names of several programming languages,
but nothing appeared.

------
milesrout
You shouldn't call something 'GitHub Standards' unless it's approved by
GitHub.

Ideate isn't a word. 'Evolve an existent standard' should be 'an existing
standard'.

GitHub is a bad place to do this sort of thing.

